# Growing My Own Fodder--what is best for goats?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I am thinking of sprouting/growing my own fodder for my goaties instead of buying alfalfa all the time. (if this droubt would end I would not have this problem). I am wondering what grains, etc. are best for goats?


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I have read that barley is good. We have looked at doing this too but are having a hard time finding seeds. I have read not to sprout sorghum as it releases a toxin from the seed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought oats from a farmer and I sprout the oats.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I got 50 lbs. of barley at the IFA (Intermountain Farmers Association) store for like, $15. I'd have to find the receipt to be exact, but it was uber-cheap. 

I also have a big bag of food-storage wheat that was given to me by an LDS friend. I don't eat wheat products so thought I'd sprout a bit of that too. If the goats don't like it I know some chickens who will be extremely interested.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 12, 2013)

Wheat sprouts the best if your doing it from a homemade system. Barley has to have a germination rate of at least 95% but with wheat this seems to not matter. I got 200 pounds of wheat for $28


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

we sprout a mixture of oats, legumes, BOSS. Mainly Oats with just a little of the other. One time we even sprouted popcorn. Wheat also works well. Can't find barley here


----------

